# Good photo editing program



## ldb2000 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi 
I don't know if this has been posted before but I use a program called "Irfanview" for most of my basic photo editing like croping and resize/resample .
I find it's much quicker and simpler to use then Photoshop CS for quick fixes yet it is a very powerful program that will do much much more .
Best of all....IT'S FREE !!!! and it works with all versions of windows including Vista .
Go check it out
www.irfanview.com


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 16, 2008)

We are fortunate to have many good photo editing programs available to us these days. I use Picassa2 for downloading and storing my pictures. The editing is done with an old version of PhotoShop Elements that works with Vista. Works for me, but each to his own.


----------



## penspin (Jul 18, 2008)

I use an older version of Photoshop Elements, but just downloaded a trial version of Photoshop Lightroom.  My brother has a part-time photography business and uses it for most of his editing and Photoshop CS for the heavy duty stuff.


----------

